# source for Campy 11sp chainrings ?



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

The UK retailers I usually buy from (Wiggle, Ribble, PBK, ShinyBikes) don't seem to sell Campy-brand chainrings -- only the complete cranksets.

AEbike.com in US is selling 2009-2010 11sp chainrings, but at $64 and $133 for 34t and 50t rings :-( 
Heck, you can buy a complete 2010 Chorus crankset for $205 at Wiggle, right now.

Any suggestions for reputable, discount suppliers? 
I prefer to stick with Campy chainrings, not aftermarket .

Note that 2011 11sp cranks and chainrings are not compatible with 2009-10 model year.


----------



## Nielly (Sep 21, 2009)

Try sending those retailers an e-mail. They may have them or be able to get them, but they may not list them on the website. Curious, going through chainrings quickly? The only time I got a new chainring was to get a different size.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

*Some responses so far ...*

Wiggle: No special orders of anything, not on their website.
Ribble: GBP 172 = $280! :-O

The dark side of Campy -- certain spares replacements are outrageous $.
I might just order the complete 2010 Chorus crankset for $205.

Or sell my powertap wheel, and migrate to a Quarq powermeter with "normal" 10sp chainrings, which vast majority of users report work OK.


----------



## QQUIKM3 (Apr 20, 2008)

*TA Horus. .*



tom_h said:


> Any suggestions for reputable, discount suppliers?
> I prefer to stick with Campy chainrings, not aftermarket .


Are fantastic chainrings, and I have to say they are better machined than Campy's too.

Specialites TA Horus 11 chainring 11-speed 135 mm outer 52 T.


----------



## Eyorerox (Feb 19, 2008)

+1
TA NERIUS 11X CAMPAGChainrings


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

Resurrecting my old thread ... kept using the original Campy 11sp chainrings, but now I am starting to get occasional chainsuck, ie the chain wil catch/snag on the large chainring when shifting to small ring, and some of the teeth have a "hooked" shape. Disappointing for a drivetrain with only 9000 miles and frequently cleaned.

Anyway, I think I will give the TA Nerius chainrings a try (Horus rings are for 135mm bolt circle).

Wiggle sells the TA rings,
Wiggle | TA 110 PCD Nerius 11 CT-Campagnolo Inner Chainring Chainrings 
Wiggle | TA 110 PCD Nerius 11 CT-Campagnolo Outer Chainring Chainrings 
and Wiggle has a 20% discount promotion in progress + free shipping to US.

I'm going to stay with 50/34 rings, but it's nice that TA offers other options for the 110mm BCD compact crankarms: 53-52-50-48 and 39-36-34.

Note, per TA's website the Nerius/Horus rings are for model year 2008-10 Campy 11sp only, not 2011 ... For 2011, Campy annoyingly eliminated chainring nuts & bolts in favor of bolts only, which thread into inner ring :-/


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Nerius are good I have a 52/39 set for a Compact and also I have used the Stronglight CT2 which are also good and cheaper.


----------



## slowoldman (May 22, 2007)

If you still want the original campy rings try this
Bike24 - Campagnolo Super Record Chain Ring ESP Compact 110mm 11-speed 2010

it is a bit cheaper here!

Ok, if you checkout, then select shipping country and payment type, it will show you the exact price you gonna pay (price - VAT + shipping charge).


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

slowoldman said:


> If you still want the original campy rings try this
> Bike24 - Campagnolo Super Record Chain Ring ESP Compact 110mm 11-speed 2010
> 
> it is a bit cheaper here!
> ...


 Unfortunately ... after deducting VAT and adding the steep 20 euro shipping/handling, Bike24's total price = about $191. A US retailer, AEBike, sells the rings for $197 total -- a negligible difference.

Right or wrong, I backed off from ordering the TA Nerius rings ... I was looking for closeup pictures of the pins & ramps on Nerius big ring and couldn't find any, so am paying the "Campy premium" :-( 

Since I road race on this crankset, typical scenario is approaching crest of hill in small ring, and needing a fast reliable shift to big ring under hard pedal pressure ... the Campy is a known quantity.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Here a pic


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

Unfortunately that's a pic of the outer side of the chanrings, whereas all the critical ramps & pins would be on the _inside_ of the big ring.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Will do one and post it Tomorrow


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

Not to be (too much!) of a nag ... any chance you'll be able to post a pic of the Nerius large ring's backside, Salsa_Lover?

I'm especially keen to understand what the arrangement of pins and ramps is. 

Thanks!


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

sorry I forgot. Here pics of the Nerius

Don't ask me to post pics of the Stronglight because they are on the bike  those I didn't install yet, I went with the Stronglight on it, because they looked more solid

I have never had any shifting problem with the Stronglight. and they have no flex that I could notice. I reckon they have 2 more pins also, I will try to get pics of the ramps and post them soon.


----------



## tommyturbo (Jan 24, 2002)

No one has mentioned Ebay. I picked up brand new 2009-2010 model Campy 34 and 50 chainrings for $35 each.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

Salsa_Lover, Thx for posting pics! 

It appears the TA big ring has ramps & pins in 2 locations, about 180º apart. 

In contrast, Campy 11sp rings have ramps & pins in 4 locations about 90º .

It's possible the Campy small-to-big ring shift would be faster, as a result -- only maximimum 1/4 crank turn is necessary to start engagement of a ramp & pin.

Since I race on this, and quick front shifts are a high priority, I think I'l stick with the Campy rings for now.

Does the Stronglight big chain ring have the ramps & pins in 2 locations (like TA), or in in 4 locations (like Campy) ?


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

tommyturbo said:


> No one has mentioned Ebay. I picked up brand new 2009-2010 model Campy 34 and 50 chainrings for $35 each.


 Lucky find!


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

The Stronglight have ramps in 4 locations.

I got the Nerius first, bought the Stronglight from xxcycle at a very good price.

I went with the Stronglight because I read the 52/39 or 52/38 compact rings could be flexier. The Stronglight are thicker and a bit heavier. so I went with them.

I haven't had any problems with mine so far with shifting or flex. I haven't tried the Nerius yet.

Check them out at xxcycle.com


----------

